# incarcerated umbilical hernia repair laparoscopy



## coco (Feb 9, 2012)

I need help with ASA code for laparoscopy incarcerated umbilical hernia repair(49653), the hernia is located below the umbilicus, which asa code to use 00750 or 00832= (anesthesia for hernia repairs in lower abdomen; ventral and incisional hernias)? please help......


----------



## JudyW (Feb 10, 2012)

anhtran said:


> I need help with ASA code for laparoscopy incarcerated umbilical hernia repair(49653), the hernia is located below the umbilicus, which asa code to use 00750 or 00832= (anesthesia for hernia repairs in lower abdomen; ventral and incisional hernias)? please help......



I would not use either one, I would use 00752 as this is for a laparoscopy incarcerated umbiical hernia repair.  The alternate(s) are not laparoscopy.  Hope this helps.


----------



## syllingk (Feb 10, 2012)

I agree. Crosswalk says 00750 or 00752. 00750 says other hernias not specified and the 00752 says ventral hernia so I would use that one.


----------

